# sc2 Account wurde gesperrt.



## ev3is8s (12. März 2013)

Servus. Kennt jemand nummer von blizzart telefonsupport.  Habe mehr mals pswd falsch eingegeben daraufhin wurde mein Account gesperrt und bei password zurücksetzung muss man da name eingeben und ich habe vergessen unter welchem namen ich mich da vor paar jahren registriert habe


----------



## longtom (12. März 2013)

Hier wird dir geholfen (https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/contact)


----------



## ev3is8s (12. März 2013)

Danke aber das ist es ja da muss man name und nach name eingeben um password wieder freizuschalten und ich habs vergessen was ich damals eingegeben habe


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. März 2013)

Hast du noch alte E-Mails, wo sowas drinstehen könnte?


----------



## Metalic (12. März 2013)

Wie viele verschiedene Vor- und Nachnamen hast du denn, dass es so kompliziert ist?


----------



## ZeroX360 (12. März 2013)

Wenn alles zu verwirrend für dich ist ruf bei den einfach an.
Den Support empfand ich aus meiner persönlichen Sicht immer super.

Edit
0800 5890644 sollte das sein oder so.
Die wollen meistens dann eine Kopie vom Perso.
Geht aber erst morgen wieder ab 11:30.


----------



## ugotitbad (12. März 2013)

Einfach versuchen.

p.s. wieso gibt man verfälschte Daten an, bei kostenpflichtigen Online-Accounts? Selbst schuld.


----------



## ev3is8s (12. März 2013)

Das war auch meine ursprünglichen frage brauche nummer...  Ne ich habe nur zwei namen vor und nach   aber wie das aussieht habe ich da was ausgedachtes eingegeben



enhra schrieb:


> Einfach versuchen.
> 
> p.s. wieso gibt man verfälschte Daten an, bei kostenpflichtigen Online-Accounts? Selbst schuld.



Ist nicht kostenpflichtig ich zocke nur sc2


----------



## ugotitbad (12. März 2013)

Versuch dich zu erinnern!!!

https://eu.battle.net/support/de/ticket/submit

Sende denen doch ein Ticket und frag ob sie dir eine kostenpflichtige Service-Hotline geben können. 



ev3is8s schrieb:


> Ist nicht kostenpflichtig ich zocke nur sc2


 
Ist das ein F2P-Titel? Oder hast du dir das Spiel gekauft?


----------



## Veriquitas (12. März 2013)

Wenn du nen falschen Namen angegeben hast war es das mit dem Account.


----------



## longtom (12. März 2013)

Wiso da steht doch Telefonicher Support auf der rechten seite was brauchst du noch ?

Hier damit du nicht extra klicken brauchst https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/phonenumbers


----------



## Veriquitas (12. März 2013)

Die Telefonummer bringt ihm nichts....


----------



## ZeroX360 (12. März 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Telefonummer bringt ihm nichts....


Jetzt auf die schnelle nichts morgen aber.
Wenn falsche Namen angegeben sind wirds auch wieder schwieriger.


----------



## ev3is8s (12. März 2013)

Boah...  Was soll ich nun machen


----------



## longtom (12. März 2013)

Anrufen und den Sachverhalt erkären da gibts dann schon eine Lösung .


----------



## ev3is8s (12. März 2013)

Jehuuu!!!  Ich hab jetz die ganze zeit mit verschiedenen Kombination ausprobiert und hingekriegt!!  Danke für Ihre schnelle Hilfe. Gute Nacht! Und morgen erforgleichen Tag


----------



## ZeroX360 (12. März 2013)

Dann tätowier dir die Daten oder ändere diese mal.
Den falsche Daten sind nicht so wirklich klug.


----------



## ev3is8s (12. März 2013)

Hahaha. Ok. Thx


----------



## Cleriker (12. März 2013)

Hä... ich denke der Account wurde gesperrt? Wie hast du denn dann was eingeben können?

Edit
Na ist auch egal. Viel Spaß noch damit.


----------



## ev3is8s (12. März 2013)

Da kann man wieder entsperren indem man alle persönliche Daten eingibt und geheim frage beantwortet


----------



## The_Rock (12. März 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du nen falschen Namen angegeben hast war es das mit dem Account.



Das ist falsch. Notfalls geht auch der Game-Key.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. März 2013)

Dann sind die aber sehr nachlässig geworden weil es damals so war das es nur über den Perso geht.


----------



## The_Rock (13. März 2013)

Jo, aber mittlerweile scheinen sich sehr viele Spieler mit Falschnamen anzumelden (kein Wunder, bei all den Meldungen über Datenklau, Datenmißbrauch, usw, die man in den letzten Jahren so liest). Da müsste man wohl ein Drittel der Spielerschaft bannen 
Hat auch einer der Mitarbeiter am anderen Ende der Leitung indirekt angedeutet. Durfte schon mehrfach für Kollegen/Bekannte Accounts "retten".

Ein Perso wird hier und da immer noch verlangt, allerdings nur zur Sicherheit, nicht zur Überprüfung (da ja eh ein Falschname im Account drin ist ).


----------



## Fexzz (14. März 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Dann sind die aber sehr nachlässig geworden weil es damals so war das es nur über den Perso geht.


 
Ohja, das waren noch Zeiten als man denen 'ne Kopie vom Perso bzw. nen Scan schicken musste. D:


----------

